# Nissan Almera manual



## Maxone (Jul 1, 2008)

I need a Nissan Almera 1996 GTi service manual for owner. I tried to search in the internet but I could not find anything. If someone knows where I can find a manual, please post some link. 
Thanks.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

problem is man..
most of the FSM's available on here are from some dude that had an extra 600 bucks lyin around to buy one and we all sorta leaned over his shoulder and copied. 
;]

isn't the Almera not sold in the US? i'm not sure, just thought i'd heard that before.
if it is.. if you can find some forums, communities, there that would have ppl that work on them, you might have better luck.
if it's a domestic, then it's just a good chance that because there isn't a huge market for DIY'ers that there hasn't been anyone that's bought the FSM from the dealership. or someone hasn't shared it.


----------

